
Illinois General Assembly passes bill to ban citizens from recording police - benktbyte
http://www.illinoispolicy.org/illinois-general-assembly-revives-recording-ban/
======
mullingitover
Hold on, wait for me! I have to get my pitchfork.

Okay.

Reading now...

 _Sigh_ , I'm putting my pitchfork back, false alarm.

The old law got struck down [1] because the Constitution. The new one
stipulates that it's only illegal in situations where there's a reasonable
expectation of privacy [2]. Damn it, I can't get offended about this.

[1] [http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-11-26/news/chi-
supre...](http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-11-26/news/chi-supreme-
court-rejects-plea-to-prohibit-taping-of-police-20121126_1_cook-and-crawford-
counties-police-officers-enforcement) [2]
[http://politics.suntimes.com/article/springfield/state-
eaves...](http://politics.suntimes.com/article/springfield/state-
eavesdropping-law-fix-head-governors-desk/thu-12042014-1251pm)

~~~
jostmey
Ha! That won't stop the great city of Chicago from arresting you and throwing
you in the slammer.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014/05/01/woman-jailed-two-weeks-for-recording-chicago-p-d-s-
internal-affairs-officers-can-sue-for-a-fourth-amendment-violation/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm294TYqh6o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm294TYqh6o)

... And there are plenty more stories where that came from.

~~~
balabaster
You could surely get around this by announcing loudly to the cop prior to
every interaction that this is a public situation and there is no privacy to
be found here... as proven by the existence of this camera crew and
microphone.

~~~
rewind
Tell that to the 98% of people who will "surely" have never heard of this and
think, reasonably, that recording a cop won't put them in jail.

~~~
wavefunction
Why would we tell the 2% that already know they can film the police? :P

Of course we want to tell the 98% they are free to film as well! But I take
your point.

------
jostmey
I live in Chicago but commute to Dallas every few weeks where my wife now
lives. The difference is striking. In Illinois, taxes are high yet the
government has failed to provide me with tangible services. I have been robbed
and the police never did anything. I am left wondering where all the money
goes. Meanwhile, my wife enjoys many government run programs in Texas and pays
next to nothing in taxes.

What I am trying to say is avoid Illinois if at all possible.

~~~
dmourati
Having grown up in Illinois and visited Texas I'd say exactly the opposite:
avoid Texas if at all possible.

Chicago is a world class city. Sorry you had a rough time.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Chicago is a world class city. Sorry you had a rough time.

I moved from Chicago to (hard to have a sailboat in Texas) Florida because of
how terrible the financial situation is in Illinois. Sure, great food, nice
tourist city, fabulous architecture.

Cons: Property taxes that continue to increase to fund unfunded pensions. An
income tax that continues to increase to close a unbalanced budget.

World class city? New York and San Francisco are world class cities.

~~~
dmourati
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city)

~~~
toomuchtodo
On Wikipedia doesn't make it so. I'll give you that Chicago is a
transportation hub, solely because of its geographic location with regards to
air transport and rail. Other than that, its seriously deficient as a city.

~~~
BuckRogers
Have you ever lived there? I'll answer that, no. I have, not in the suburbs,
downtown Chicago (South Loop). You're wrong. Since you didn't elaborate
(because you have no reasoning), that's all you're getting for now.

------
Karunamon
Seriously, what the fuck it is with these assholes trying to pass laws that
were struck down elsewhere? It happened with video game violence laws, it
happened with marriage equality, and it's happening with this now.

It really should be a fineable/jailable/fireable offense to propose and pass
legislation that is _illegal on its face_.

~~~
rememberlenny
I dont have any evidence for this, but I bet money. I assume its expensive to
draft laws. The billable time for lawyers to review legislation is not
trivial.

If the money was spent to draft a law and not passed, the entity behind it
would want to give it another try.

------
Bahamut
For those who don't know, Illinois politics has a reputation for many corrupt
dealings - this doesn't strike me as too surprising, when they have/had
multiple governors serving sentences for committing federal crimes.

Here's the last in the line of the corrupt governors who got caught:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Blagojevich](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Blagojevich)

------
electic
Is it just me or is this site showing a blank white page?

~~~
arh68

        $ curl -vX GET http://www.illinoispolicy.org/illinois-general-assembly-revives-recording-ban/
        * Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache
        *   Trying 54.236.99.104...
        * Connected to www.illinoispolicy.org (54.236.99.104) port 80 (#0)
        > GET /illinois-general-assembly-revives-recording-ban/ HTTP/1.1
        > User-Agent: curl/7.37.1
        > Host: www.illinoispolicy.org
        > Accept: */*
        >
        < HTTP/1.1 503 Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity
        < Content-Length: 0
        < Connection: keep-alive

------
stonewhite
Right now they are leaking sensitive info while possibly fighting an outage.

Here is what the link resolves for me: [http://ipweb-lb-1885590254.us-
east-1.elb.amazonaws.com/illin...](http://ipweb-lb-1885590254.us-
east-1.elb.amazonaws.com/illinois-general-assembly-revives-recording-ban.html)

------
grecy
Is it in the theme of Democracy to prevent citizens filming Police?

~~~
balabaster
No just in the theme of the Police Union

------
tempodox
News like this makes me sick to the stomach.

------
dmk23
Disgraceful!

